# Finished Dulcimer Kit



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 14, 2020)

As a few of you know last year I started trying to learn to play a mountain dulcimer (at 65 years young). Well you know I just had to build one. Bought a kit from Folkcraft instrument in Indiana but augmented the sound boards from Mike in Washington. Also got an assist from Wendell in the construction and finishing. Tomorrow it gets strung and played for the first time.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice work George!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 14, 2020)

I built a dulcimer from a kit about 10yrs back before I ever got into woodworking. Never have learned to play the thing. Keep thinking I probably should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2020)

That looks awesome George! Did you take pics as you built it? I'd love to see some....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 14, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks awesome George! Did you take pics as you built it? I'd love to see some....


Yep; I will try to pull them together tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2020)

AgainstThe Grain said:


> Yep; I will try to pull them together tomorrow.



Yesssss!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 15, 2020)

Very cool, nice work. I like the tree and gear discs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 15, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Very cool, nice work. I like the tree and gear discs.


Being an engineer and a wood"guy" I felt like I needed to represent. 8-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 15, 2020)

That's cool! Bet it feels good to have it finished... Now ya got me thinking about getting a kit...


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That's cool! Bet it feels good to have it finished... Now ya got me thinking about getting a kit...



C'mon Barry, we know you could do one from scratch!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 15, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That's cool! Bet it feels good to have it finished... Now ya got me thinking about getting a kit...


If you do, I would recommend Folkcraft Instruments out of Indiana --- they were absolutely wonderful to work with. They answered all my questions and believe me there were a bunch. Plans are well written (I just ask a lot questions). They have both kits and plans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2020)

George, after you get familiar with it, please do a video and post it on Facebook or YouTube so we can hear it. I really like the design details. Is that big leaf maple?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 15, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> George, after you get familiar with it, please do a video and post it on Facebook or YouTube so we can hear it. I really like the design details. Is that big leaf maple?


That is quilted big leaf maple I obtained from @Mike1950 and I substituted in the kit. I also designed the rosettes and had a fellow in our club laser cut them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2020)

I grew up in East Tennessee near the Smoky Mountains and dulcimers were a way of life to all of us in that area. Here is a great video about dulcimers and their history and how to make them. Townsend TN is where this video was taken and I used to go there weekly for trout fishing. I miss those days.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 15, 2020)

wow...…………..to the build, that is fantastic; and the video above Larry; well, makes me want to find a place like that (all though I can't carry a beat in a bucket but sure like to listen).


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 15, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> George, after you get familiar with it, please do a video and post it on Facebook or YouTube so we can hear it. I really like the design details. Is that big leaf maple?


Administrators will try to post an audio file

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 15, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I grew up in East Tennessee near the Smoky Mountains and dulcimers were a way of life to all of us in that area. Here is a great video about dulcimers and their history and how to make them. Townsend TN is where this video was taken and I used to go there weekly for trout fishing. I miss those days.


I bought my first dulcimer last summer while in a workshop at Arrowmont at that store in Gatlinburg.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2020)

AgainstThe Grain said:


> I bought my first dulcimer last summer while in a workshop at Arrowmont at that store in Gatlinburg.


Been to Arrowmont many times and have also taken workshops there. Great place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Apr 15, 2020)

Very cool George. Cant wait to hear you play it and also see the build pics. 

Larry, thanks for posting the above video, that was very interesting and I enjoyed it a lot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Apr 15, 2020)

Great job George! Now you have me thinking about an auction I won a dulcimer kit here about 6 years ago...ugh time flies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2020)

Tim, 

Can you come up and arrange my shop to look like this????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2020)

Some progress pics:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2020)



Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 16, 2020)

Tony said:


> View attachment 184952 View attachment 184953


Thanks Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 19, 2020)

I was going to post a link to FB; but it was killed. Sorry


----------

